# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Cordless or corded screwdriver

## aaronjthompson

I will be doing a kitchen shortly with flat pack as well as shelving that needs to be screwed together and to the wall and will need a powered screwdriver to do so. 
I am happy for it to be corded but can go cordless if that's best. What voltage, brand and models should I be looking at? I want a good but not overly expensive brand e.g. Metabo (Makita derivative) or Bosch rather than Makita. 
Any suggestions from those who have tried different models (rather than unjustified opinions) would be much appreciated!

----------


## Uncle Bob

Narrow down to what models you are interested in, then take a look on youtube for comparisons.

----------


## phild01

You might need to pre-drill so consider this as well.  If budget permits look at a drill impact driver combo 18v.  Tools like this are worth having after when this job is done.  I like my AEG set which have since gone brushless.

----------


## METRIX

Cordless anyday, 
I recommend the below kit to my clients, it's 12V but has plenty of grunt and comes in a soft carry bag.
Good price 6 year / 3 year warranty, nice compact size and if you don't need to go to 18V this one is a winner. 
IMO I think this kit is the best value for money on the market currently in the 12V range. 
I actually have one myself, it lives in the cupboard for when you need to screw or unscrew something quick and could not be bothered to get my bigger units out of the truck.  AEG 12V Cordless Drill/Driver And Impact Driver - 2 Pack I/N 6230191 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## aaronjthompson

Do I need 18v or can I go 12v for domestic/non-trade use? Do I need brushless? The AEG suggested above is NOT brushless.

----------


## phild01

The AEG 18v are now brushless but I am not left wanting with my brushed set.  In fact it's a shame they don't still sell this one as it was only a bit more in price than the 12v.  Their 12v units will still be powerful enough and I noticed it comes with a 4a battery as well.
If you want serious power the 18v AEG won't disappoint.
I would trust what Metrix said about his 12v set as he would know if it wasn't good enough.

----------


## METRIX

> Do I need 18v or can I go 12v for domestic/non-trade use? Do I need brushless? The AEG suggested above is NOT brushless.

  No you don't require brushless, although it would be nice, these are only just starting to become available recently, they give you more run time for the same battery. 
Correct, this kit is not brushless, I have only seen a few brushless 12V and you will pay a lot more for them. 
I don't think you would need 18V unless you are wanting to fully replace a corded impact drill with cordless, if it's for home use / DIY this 12 AEG is perfect for that, the impact has 126Nm, and the drill 40Nm. 
I don't know what else you want to do with the tools, as you asked for something to do flat pak with, But if you want 18V I would recommend one of the following, 
Only thing with this one is the batteries are low Ah, so I would pay a little extra and get the next one as you gat an additional 2.6Ah battery https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-com...iver-combo-kit  https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-com...less-combo-kit 
or if you really want brushless, but your going to pay for it  https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-18v...2pce-combo-kit 
I currently have brushed Makita 18V for Trade use for years, and as Phil said I have never been left needing brushless. 
Saying that I am currently swapping out my Makita stuff for Bosch Blue and these will all be brushless as this is what's the going thing now, the extended run time is a bonus for Trade use.
It means you can use a smaller Ah battery and get similar run time to a brushed version with a bulkier higher capacity battery.

----------


## Marc

One kitchen?, go AEG 12V. 
Want to have a good tool for other jobs coming up? Go 18v
The difference between the two is from $200 to $250.

----------


## phild01

AEG have lost the plot by not offering their 18v combo as a drill/impact 3 battery offer as they once did.  A friend saw me with mine and got the last of the ones bunnings had.
Personally I would have 3 batteries of any size instead of two with more a/hrs but depends on how much you use the tools.  Casual use and that 12v AEG would be my pick too.
Don't sweat about it being brushless as it probably won't benefit any casual use.

----------


## aaronjthompson

Looks like the 12V AEG for $199 at Bunnings is the way to go - thanks gents!

----------


## r3nov8or

Plenty of good advice here already. Just wondering what you mean by this >   

> ... Metabo (Makita derivative) ...

----------


## METRIX

> Looks like the 12V AEG for $199 at Bunnings is the way to go - thanks gents!

  Let us know what you buy and your thoughts of it, if you get the AEG you will see it has good predictable speed control, something the cheapy brands lack.

----------


## JamesKeen

Gotta say I just got the makita lxt 18v drill after passing up on this aeg kit as i was worried about power. The makita is almost too powerful for the jobs I do, it was disconcerting drilling into the ceiling beams through gyprock and it just felt like gyprock all the way! Wished I had gone the aeg now  :Smilie:

----------


## aaronjthompson

> Let us know what you buy and your thoughts of it, if you get the AEG you will see it has good predictable speed control, something the cheapy brands lack.

  I went down to Bunnings to buy the AEG kit today but was perplexed to see an 18V Bosch 2 piece kit for the same price albeit with a shorter warranty and smaller batteries:  Bosch 18V Cordless Drill Combo I/N 6200459 | Bunnings Warehouse  
Should I still get the AEG or go for the Bosch?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I went down to Bunnings to buy the AEG kit today but was perplexed to see an 18V Bosch 2 piece kit for the same price albeit with a shorter warranty and smaller batteries:  Bosch 18V Cordless Drill Combo I/N 6200459 | Bunnings Warehouse  
> Should I still get the AEG or go for the Bosch?

  
I did the same thing the other day haha. 
Also keen on hearing comments regarding Bosch 18v VS the AEG 12v      :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Yes... but that's the green Bosch, which is very much diy compared to the blue ones. AEG were right up there with trade quality tools prior to selling out to the diy Bunnings market.  
I guess I'm trying to say that I don't think these two would be in a vastly different league to each other. They both have a quality pedigree but some component specs have probably been sacrificed for price.

----------


## METRIX

I have a set of the AEG (for home use), and I have plenty of Blue Bosch which is no comparison to Green Bosch. 
I have also used both of those Bosch Green, as much as I love the Bosch Blue stuff, the green stuff is very DIY. 
That green drill has a delay when you pull the trigger it wont start for 1 second, this is really annoying after using it for an hour or so, the AEG has no delay, it starts instantly pulling the trigger. 
The green impact is ok but nothing to write home for, as an 18V I think it's underpowered.
Look at the specs, Bosch Impact 130Nm torque, AEG 12V 126Nm. bosch drill 38Nm, AEG 40Nm, Bosch 2 year warranty, AEG 3/6 year. 
As I said I love the Bosch Blue stuff, but for my little home drill / impact I have this AEG set and I love using them, as long as you remember it's 12V and not a 18V Professional Bosch Blue series, so it won't perform every task that the blue will, but it will perform the tasks it's designed for very well.  
IMO the AEG is much more refined than the Bosch, AEG 12v almost matches or beats Bosch 18V power output, AEG is better balanced, AEG is smaller, AEG comes in a neater smaller carry bag and has a longer warranty, it's really a no brainer. 
Only thing the bosch has over the AEG is a 13mm chuck as opposed to a 10mm, but it has that stupid delay which drives you mad.
At the end of the day, it's up to what feels the best to you, if you can give up the 13mm chuck for a 10mm version you will find the AEG is a much nicer drill to use. 
If you really want to buy something good go get yourself a Bosch Blue kit, spend a lit more and you will get yourself a kit you won't regret, and it will eat both these units alive, this kit is very good value at the moment, the only thing missing is the insert which hold the tools in place when stored in the box, I believe you don't get any insert, which is a real oversight by Sydney Tools, as they assemble these kits from parts.  https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-com...pact-combo-kit

----------


## phild01

Metrix, if you keep mentioning this deal, I'm going to end up getting it.  Hard to imagine that it will eat my 18v AEG set though!

----------


## METRIX

> Hard to imagine that it will eat my 18v AEG set though!

  Not the 18V only the 12V, the 18V AEG is also a good drill / driver, just happens to be a good deal for that blue series at the moment, an No I don't work for Sydney Tools. 
And No I don't drive a 458 Ferrari, nor do I want to own one, if I was going to spend the money on an exotic car it would be something exotic, not a 458, every tom dick and harry has one of those  :Biggrin: . 
Something like one of these is what I would have.

----------


## OBBob

Agree I'm a Lamborghini over fezza guy too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have a set of the AEG (for home use), and I have plenty of Blue Bosch which is no comparison to Green Bosch. 
> I have also used both of those Bosch Green, as much as I love the Bosch Blue stuff, the green stuff is very DIY. 
> That green drill has a delay when you pull the trigger it wont start for 1 second, this is really annoying after using it for an hour or so, the AEG has no delay, it starts instantly pulling the trigger. 
> The green impact is ok but nothing to write home for, as an 18V I think it's underpowered.
> Look at the specs, Bosch Impact 130Nm torque, AEG 12V 126Nm. bosch drill 38Nm, AEG 40Nm, Bosch 2 year warranty, AEG 3/6 year. 
> As I said I love the Bosch Blue stuff, but for my little home drill / impact I have this AEG set and I love using them, as long as you remember it's 12V and not a 18V Professional Bosch Blue series, so it won't perform every task that the blue will, but it will perform the tasks it's designed for very well.  
> IMO the AEG is much more refined than the Bosch, AEG 12v almost matches or beats Bosch 18V power output, AEG is better balanced, AEG is smaller, AEG comes in a neater smaller carry bag and has a longer warranty, it's really a no brainer. 
> Only thing the bosch has over the AEG is a 13mm chuck as opposed to a 10mm, but it has that stupid delay which drives you mad.
> At the end of the day, it's up to what feels the best to you, if you can give up the 13mm chuck for a 10mm version you will find the AEG is a much nicer drill to use. 
> If you really want to buy something good go get yourself a Bosch Blue kit, spend a lit more and you will get yourself a kit you won't regret, and it will eat both these units alive, this kit is very good value at the moment, the only thing missing is the insert which hold the tools in place when stored in the box, I believe you don't get any insert, which is a real oversight by Sydney Tools, as they assemble these kits from parts.  https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-com...pact-combo-kit

  
Good info.
I'll probably get the AEG kit then as it's mostly for home/tinkering use, driving small screws etc.   
I am also currently picturing in my mind the AEG set being eaten alive by the Bosch.    :Rofl:

----------


## METRIX

> Good info.
> I'll probably get the AEG kit then as it's mostly for home/tinkering use, driving small screws etc.   
> I am also currently picturing in my mind the AEG set being eaten alive by the Bosch.

----------


## Jon

I would prefer an Aston Martin or a rag top MG or Triumph.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

    :Rofl:  
Did you just Photoshop that pic?    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I am more of a vintage car's fan. The Panther De Ville and the Mercedes Seagull are my favourites.

----------


## Marc

> I would prefer an Aston Martin or a rag top MG or Triumph.

   When I was in uni, if you had no money you would buy an old 1949 MG for peanuts. No one wanted to service them because the SU Stromberg carburetor was too finicky.
There are lovely cars, pricey and hard to find this days in one piece.

----------


## Random Username

I'd buy a Tesla Model S Performance.  Semi-autonomous drive and parking,  0-100 in 3.2 seconds and less engine noise than some drills I've used....

----------


## METRIX

> I'd buy a Tesla Model S Performance.   Semi-autonomous drive and parking,  0-100 in 3.2 seconds and less engine  noise than some drills I've used....

  You want people to know when your coming, your overgrown hair dryer won't do that  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  
Elemento will, and in less time than the Tesla.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRT1hw_-0a8

----------


## Marc

mm ... if you want people to hear when you are coming this is what you need. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4frzQdh6GE
this car's fuel economy is measured in smiles per gallon ha ha  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> this car's fuel economy is measured in smiles per gallon ha ha

   I see what you did there  :Smilie:   
Them Blastolene guys build some kerr-aaazy machines.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I ended up getting this in the end

----------


## mudbrick

That will have more than enough power to build a kitchen!
I hope this drill has some good low power settings as too much power will drive the screws straight through melamine and MDF.
It will save a lot of time to have another cordless drill as well so you dont have to keep changing bits and drills.

----------


## METRIX

I would still recommend purchasing an impact, the drills are too bulky to use as a screwdriver, and you have much more control with an impact when screwing.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That will have more than enough power to build a kitchen!
> I hope this drill has some good low power settings as too much power will drive the screws straight through melamine and MDF.
> It will save a lot of time to have another cordless drill as well so you dont have to keep changing bits and drills.

  
I'm not the guy building the kitchen though.   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> I would still recommend purchasing an impact, the drills are too bulky to use as a screwdriver, and you have much more control with an impact when screwing.

  Agree,  you should still try an impact driver.... they are a completely different animal.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Agree,  you should still try an impact driver.... they are a completely different animal.

   Yeah I know. 
But baring in mind that this is replacing an old B&D DIY range cordless which someone gave me 3 years ago and I have flogged the absolute poopoo out of, anything is an improvement.
(The B&D still goes, but the chuck is a bit worn.)   
^ It's had smoke coming out of it a number of times, been dropped, left out in the rain etc. 
I don't do any fiddly stuff like kitchens or bigger stuff like roofing.
For batten screws I always use my corded DeWalt. 
This is mostly for small timber screws.  
But now that I have this and the charger which I noticed does 12-18V, I can add other tools and batteries as I go.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> .. But now that I have this and the charger which I noticed does 12-18V, I can add other tools and batteries as I go.

  He he... You can't just stop at one!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmm I need to get a new small corded drill first though..... 
Might be thread for the new year.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

But enough about me.... 
Still not sure what the OP ended up buying in the end?

----------


## aaronjthompson

I got the AEG 12v set and it has been great, although I have only used the screwdriver handset (the one with torque settings and screw shut/open chuck) the other handset with the quick release chuck (push/pull) for hexagonal inserts/bits I haven't managed to find a use for yet. Don't really see what it does that the other handset doesn't to be honest??

----------


## r3nov8or

> I got the AEG 12v set and it has been great, although I have only used the screwdriver handset (the one with torque settings and screw shut/open chuck) the other handset with the quick release chuck (push/pull) for hexagonal inserts/bits I haven't managed to find a use for yet. Don't really set what it does that the other handset doesn't to be honest??

   Next time you want to drive a screw, use your other (ie impact) driver. Then forever to come you will drill holes with the drill/driver and screw with the impact driver.  :Smilie:  . Grab a type 17 batten screw and a 5mm hex bit for your impact driver for even more fun.

----------


## OBBob

... and watch it screw into the wood,  then further in,  then further in... amazing little things.

----------


## METRIX

> I got the AEG 12v set and it has been great, although I have only used the screwdriver handset (the one with torque settings and screw shut/open chuck) the other handset with the quick release chuck (push/pull) for hexagonal inserts/bits I haven't managed to find a use for yet. Don't really see what it does that the other handset doesn't to be honest??

  The other one is an impact, and is really used for screwing, try it out and you will see the difference between this and the drill, once you have used the impact for screwing, you wont use the other drill for this task ever again. 
The impact has nearly 3 times the power (torque) of the drill so be careful as it does not have torque settings, the harder you pull the trigger the faster it will drive the screw in, and it will keep driving it until it comes out the other side or snaps the head off the screw if you keep the trigger on HA HA HA HA

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...so be careful as it does not have torque settings, ...

   My Metabo has three torque settings. Smaller phillips screws get setting 1, batten screws get number 3. Offers a little more control of the brute force  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> My Metabo has three torque settings. Smaller phillips screws get setting 1, batten screws get number 3. Offers a little more control of the brute force

   As does my new Bosch Brushless, the settings are electronic, see below above the battery there is two switches, one switches the led's on or off, and the other changes the maximum speed.and impact.   No-load settings: 0-1300, 0-2000, 0-2800 rpmImpact rate settings: 0-1100, 0-2600, 0-3200 bpm

----------


## r3nov8or

Hey Metrix, whats that loop on the top for?

----------


## Random Username

The loop is in homage to the similar loop on the Space Rifle from the 1960's movie "Barbarella", starring Jane Fonda:   
Forthcoming Bosch power tools will continue with the SF theme.  Look out for the tool packed in a matt black box with the ratio 1:4:9, as well as a tool that comes enclosed in a block of perspex, with the words "Klaatu barada nikto" engraved on it, and their special "Fahrenheit 451" range, where the paper instructions for the tool will burst into flame the moment the plastic bag containing them is ripped open.  There will even be a new colour for the DIY tool range - still green, but the new plastic will be called Soylent Green (don't ask how these ones are made!)

----------


## METRIX

> Hey Metrix, whats that loop on the top for?

  It's to hook onto a carabena, I don't know if it came in the box as I dont remember seeing it, I may have thrown it out. 
You can see this clown using it  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5UJMCFXKXU

----------


## r3nov8or

> The loop is in homage to the similar loop on the Space Rifle from the 1960's movie "Barbarella", starring Jane Fonda:

  Erm, could be, i guess... :Cry:

----------


## r3nov8or

> It's to hook onto a carabena, I don't know if it came in the box as I dont remember seeing it, I may have thrown it out. 
> You can see this clown using it  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5UJMCFXKXU

  So it turns one handed belt clip use into two handed carabena use. I can see why you wouldn't bother with it.

----------


## OBBob

Important in some industries, especially where there's a risk people a working above others. It's probably removable anyway.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> the other handset with the quick release chuck (push/pull) for hexagonal inserts/bits I haven't managed to find a use for yet. Don't really see what it does that the other handset doesn't to be honest??

   :Rofl:  
You sound just like my partner.  _"Why do you need another [insert name of powertool here] when you already have 3?"_   :Wink:     
Well, she USED to say that.
Now she (kinda) understands that they all do different things.    :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Important in some industries, especially where there's a risk people a working above others. It's probably removable anyway.

   Instead of being the tool that falls it's the worker (and the tool) who didn't have any hands on his ladder

----------


## chalkyt

Whoa... not sure that circuit breakers are happy with an impact driver trying to punch the screws all the way through the cable!!! Meanwhile, it has inspired me to report on the hexagonal gazebo project and the good info from various members of the forum regarding tools and stuff... dinner time now, but watch this space!

----------


## OBBob

> Instead of being the tool that falls it's the worker (and the tool) who didn't have any hands on his ladder

  Yeah,  fair point. What I was envisaging are those workplaces where everything must have a permanent (stretchy) lanyard attached to tool and belt.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yeah,  fair point. What I was envisaging are those workplaces where everything must have a permanent (stretchy) lanyard attached to tool and belt.

  
That looks like my little B&D 18V cordless    :Smilie:

----------


## aaronjthompson

Why didn't my cordless drill set come with a Barbarella?  :Smilie:

----------


## renov8or

Could I have some advice based on my situation. 
I am looking to get a new cordless drill to replace my Bosch green PSR 12VES-2 which I have had for 14 years but has not had all that much use, and mainly as a light screw driver, new kitchen originally. I don't think it has much life left based on the sound it makes when I pull the trigger when not under load. Its a 12v 1.4Ah, 2 speed, variable setting. 
18v seems to be the current thing but based on posts above it seems to provide too much grunt, and batteries are big and heavy. (Maybe designed as an alternative to 240v grunt) The battery in my old one is not heavy, but not much grunt either (takes 2-3 as long to cut a hole in the back of a chipboard cabinet with a hole saw - if battery does not flatten. Only did that once!) 
I have a Panasonic 240v hammer drill with plenty of grunt compared to the old drill before that, so it would be used for serious drilling. 
After reading this thread and asking some questions in Bunnings I now realise the difference between an impact driver and a hammer drill. I can see the benefit of the impact driver but reading above it does not have a clutch like a drill, therefore could drill straight thru to China or take the head of a screw - which ever comes first. So with that in mind I am wondering if my Panasonic would surface for screwing instead of getting a kit with both driver and drill, such as the AEG suggested above earlier. I did use my Panasonic once when my cordless was flat to screw a 12g screw. I figured if I turned it at walking pace it would jam when it got too tight like my old drill would have - ummm, took the head off the screw without the slightest hint it was under strain! So I wonder if an impact driver would be all that beneficial if it has no more control /setting than my drill so as not to drive too far or decapitate screws. 
I want a cordless drill for easy screwing including a few larger screws (but not building a deck, although possible later on) - not too heavy or large, medium drilling into timber or small masonry holes when I could not be bothered going down to the garage, moving the car out and pulling out the bigger drill for the odd hole or two. For heavy work or a lot of medium drilling I would use the 240v. 
Do you think a hammer drill is all I really need, or better value buying a kit like the AEG. I did see the green Bosch kit  today for $199, but I generally buy trade quality instead of DIY for stuff that I will use a lot over a long time and not just the odd job once in a blue moon. If just the drill is all I really need, which one???? Is a 12v like the AEG going to have enough grunt, all that much better than my current Bosch?  
Speaking of blue versus green, I bought a blue Bosch grinder a few years ago when on special, and when using it one day with a tradie I picked his grinder up because it was closer and noticed it had more grunt, then discovered mine was only 620w or something, less than his, and later found I could have bought green Bosch for less $$ with 750w!! Lesson, not all grinders have same wattage, and blue is not always better in every way  :Redface:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sounds like you need the 12V AEG combo.  
Don't be fooled by wattage.    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Get a new kit, you won't look back. They are powerful but the new electronics are so good you do have very good control over the speed.

----------


## renov8or

Ok, so the impacts drivers don't have torque settings - do they have a speed control trigger (may have read that above) for control over the screw speed. Looking at the photo of the AEG it looks like it has torque settings on the drill - which definitely is needed when assembling cupboards and soft furniture etc. When i took the head of a 12g screw with my 240v Panasonic I was turning the screw at hand speed but without torque settings I had no idea the screw was saying no more and the drill was saying I have heaps of power  :Biggrin: . At least having torque settings you know when putting too much stress on a screw and can pull it out and drill the hole a little bigger so as not to decapitate the screw and not being able to screw in that spot. 
Do I infer from a comment above that the AEG is now made down to a price to suit Bunnings, or has just jumped in bed with Bunnings for bulk sales at discounted prices. 
Am I right in assuming 18v is designed at an alternative to 240v for grunt and not needed for my purpose. Is there much difference between 12v, 14v,or the design/quality of battery more the point. 
thanks

----------


## OBBob

Yes the impact drivers have speed control... trust me you'll like it once you try it. I think Metrix said some of the Bosch ones have a couple of torque settings?  
AEG seem to have made some changes to their construction in order to get into Bunnings... although people seem to be getting good results with them on here (especially at a DIY'ers level).

----------


## aaronjthompson

I have found the AEG to be great and powerful for what I am doing but have only used the handset (impact drill?) with torque settings/clutch and have yet to find a use for the other (screwdriver?) handset as I have been using the impact drill as a screwdriver as I can set the torque that I want. Still worth having both for the second battery though.

----------


## OBBob

Looks like about $100 extra for a Bosch blue kit with an extra battery... not any decision, especially since you made a green kit last 14 years!

----------


## chalkyt

Yep, just been through the same thing. The 18V Bosch Blue Combo is excellent, especially as mine came with extra batteries. Even the 1.5Ah seem to last forever. The current Sydney Tools Combo only has 3 batteries (but I must say that 3 would be enough if you have two on the go and one on the charger) and they are quite light as the bigger capacity batteries can make the whole thing a bit heavy. The impact driver is a must for things like batten screws, it is an eye opener of you haven't used one before although as you suggest it can overdrive if you don't have your wits about you. The kit does come with a pretty handy size case although you have to make your own dividers (not hard to do with a bit of 12 x 50 maple or something like that. I bought mine because I had a fairly big project on, otherwise I might have gone with the AEG which seems to have pretty good wraps. The other thing to consider is are you likely to buy more tools. If so then it is worth "locking into" one brand so that you can buy skins... another reason I went with Bosch Blue as they do have a good range of tools to choose from. Good luck!

----------


## METRIX

Wattage is not the bee all, it depends if the manufacturer can make their tools more efficient, but generally for 240V powertools more wattage is good, if you were looking at Bosch Green, AEG12V or Bosch Blue, I would go Bosch Blue first, AEG 2nd, Bosch Green third. 
The AEG12v only has a 10mm chuck, and is not meant for very heavy duty drilling, if you want to drill heavy stuff you would go for 18V, you can either look at AEG 18V or Bosch Blue, you need to pick up the tools and see which one you like the feel of.

----------


## renov8or

Dropped into Sydney Tools yesterday. Said AEG is not what it used to be and was sold off to Techtronics who make it to a price for hardware stores, tool shops don't sell. Milwaukee is its trade quality cousin. It seems a trade quality kit with drill/driver and impact drill starts around $280. 
Went to Bunnings, they separate the AEG 12v from 18v, 12v is on handyman side of the row and 18v on trade side. AEG 18v is about $240-$280?? by itself, with impact driver and a radio $340. He said the AEG 12v would not have much more grunt than my old 12v, and would only normally be sold to sparkies etc for when working up above their head where weight is an issue. Now confused, only from trying the 12v would I know if satisfied. You're right, I need to grab some tools with batteries inserted to test the weight, as a heavy lump is not much fun for lightweight things like curtain brackets, door hinges etc. I might call into another Bunnings wharehouse tomorrow to see if a guy who is really good with the electric tools is there, very helpful in the past.  
Ah, the Ah of the battery rather than voltage determines weight, good point. 18v grunt with a smaller run time for lightness might be the right compromise, will check this angle of a mix of batteries.

----------


## METRIX

The AEG series is a funny one, it's stuck between it's little ugly sister Ryobi and older sister Milwalkee (all three owned by same company). 
They push their Milwaukee as a "Trade" series tool throughout specialized outlets, yet the AEG comes with a longer warranty on the tool and battery than either the other two brands. 
I spoke to the AEG rep a while ago, he said they are marketing AEG as "Trade" series, I would have said it would have been a serious DIY series, looking at their website he was correct as that is how they advertise it. 
I guess they don't want to put Milwaukee in stores like burnings, so it's better to have a DIY series "Ryobi" and trade series "AEG" available thorough one of the biggest distributors overnight, they are obviously trying to reinvent the AEG series, and looking at what they have available and the quality of the tools I would say they have done a damn good job of doing this.   
I admit the old AEG blue series was German made and was of very high quality, but saying that I am impressed with the quality of all the AEG cordless tools, and honestly I would say the build quality is equal if not better than Makita, plus they have heaps of tools available, add to that a 6/3 year warranty at reasonable prices they have got the formula right. 
I have seen so many DIY with clunky cheap 18V drills etc, and they complain their too heavy and are overkill for the job they purchased them for, their right, a well designed 12V will be a more comfortable tool to use than a poor designed 18V, as long as you understand the 12V won't match the power output of a 18V, but for 99% of stuff a DIY would do the 12V series would be fine. 
Sydney Tools are probably peed off that AEG selected Bunnings as their outlet, from who I have spoke to their, they said they cannot keep enough stock as it's literally walks out the door, this is a good result for AEG as they only reinvented the brand a short while ago, and offering long warranty is part of their strategy. 
Some people will not buy the 12V AEG because they think it's weak and won't do the job, and don't want their mates to think "you girl, you should have bought 18V", I have the AEG12V set as my one which sits in the cupboard, and when something needs doing around the house, I prefer to use this instead of my 18V stuff as it's compact, has plenty of power for most repair jobs around the home and it's all contained in a nice small soft bag. 
It really comes down to what YOU want the tool to do, and what YOU want to spend, and which one feels best to YOU to use, for work I use Bosch Blue, because I like the balance and control of the tool. 
On the weekend I was doing a kitchen install for a mate, and he had brand new Makita Brushless impact, I had my Bosch Blue Bruchless, we were putting the base cabinets into brick walls which for various reasons we had to use 75mm screws to secure them, I had put the screws in with my Bocsh, then we needed to adjust some slightly and I grabbed his Makita Impact, I was surprised it could not undo the screws I had put in 5 minutes earlier it just kept stopping trying to get them out, I grabbed my Bosch and it took them out instantly, the battery was not flat on the Makita and it could drive them in ok, just could not get them back out !!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Dropped into Sydney Tools yesterday. Said AEG is not what it used to be and was sold off to Techtronics who make it to a price for hardware stores, tool shops don't sell. Milwaukee is its trade quality cousin. It seems a trade quality kit with drill/driver and impact drill starts around $280. 
> ...

  Just be wary of getting advice from stores on products they do not sell.

----------


## fredgassit

Metrix, 
You recommend AEG for DIY. 
Would it be good enough for someone who wants to build their own house (Hardiplank or Weathertex construction)? 
Thank you.

----------


## METRIX

> Metrix, 
> You recommend AEG for DIY. 
> Would it be good enough for someone who wants to build their own house (Hardiplank or Weathertex construction)? 
> Thank you.

  Of course it would be, but you need to shop around, don't just trust Bunnings prices, if you are looking at building get a dual kit, Cordless hammer and separate impact 18V, you WILL need both for what your doing see below. 
AEG 18V cordless hammer with 2 x 4.0a battery Bunings $399 AEG 18V Brushless Hammer Drill I/N 6230168 | Bunnings Warehouse 
Bosch Blue cordless hammer with 2 x 4/0A battery ST $309 
The Bosch has slightly less torque 67Nm Vs 80Nm for the AEG, and the AEG gets a 6/3 warranty,  I would still choose the Bosch as it's lighter and less bulky than the AEG. https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-gsb...iver-combo-kit  
I would choose one of the below dual kits for less price than the above AEG drill. 
Bosch 18V Hammer cordless and 18V Impact, 3 x 1.3AM battery and free 3.0a battery $339 https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-com...iver-combo-kit 
This one is better again as you get batteries in various useful sizes 
18V Cordless Hammer and 18V Impact 2x 1.3Ah, 1 x 2.6Ah 1 x 3.0Ah $379 https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-com...less-combo-kit 
Any of the above from AEG or Bosch will do what you want easily, choose the one that suits you, try the tool out, see how it's balanced, is it too heavy, is it too bulky. 
At this level of tool, they all have good speed control and enough torque to break your wrist

----------


## OBBob

The problem that all the manufacturers have in common is that there are too many choices! :eek::eek: :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## fredgassit

Thanks Metrix.  I'll take your advice. 
I've been using Makita tools which are now over 40 years old and still going strong. 
But after reading your comments over the past year about Makita reliability on some of their cheaper tools, I'll give AEG a try.

----------


## fredgassit

Or the Bosch.

----------


## Jon

Now you all have me thinking do I need a cordless hammer or wis a cordless drill/driver sufficient?  I have a very good 240v hammer drill for the rare occasions I need one.
Too many choices and options

----------


## OBBob

> Now you all have me thinking do I need a cordless hammer or wis a cordless drill/driver sufficient?  I have a very good 240v hammer drill for the rare occasions I need one.
> Too many choices and options

  If you don't use a hammer drill that often then I'd be looking at what else is on offer if you can justify an extra skin. For example the circular saws and saber saws are brilliant ... I haven't used my 240v version since getting these.

----------


## r3nov8or

True about the hammer drill function. I don't have it on my cordless drill and don't miss it, as I use the rotary hammer for a much quicker result with a sound/pitch that doesn't make my teeth hurt.

----------


## METRIX

> Now you all have me thinking do I need a cordless hammer or wis a cordless drill/driver sufficient?  I have a very good 240v hammer drill for the rare occasions I need one.
> Too many choices and options

  On the previous generation cordless the hammer function was ordinary, with the latest generation the hammer function is very good, I would say if it only adds a little more then I would get the drill with this function, for one offs and small jobs it's nice to have the hammer function on your cordless rather than getting the corded out. 
But for anything decent, or repetitive I will go the corded rotary hammer every time.

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks Metrix.  I'll take your advice. 
> I've been using Makita tools which are now over 40 years old and still going strong. 
> But after reading your comments over the past year about Makita reliability on some of their cheaper tools, I'll give AEG a try.

  Unfortunately Makita is chasing sales, and this reflects in their tools becoming cheaply made (still very good though) but not as good as they used to be, other manufacturers are producing superior made tools to Makita and at no more cost.

----------


## prozac

When you mention "skin", are you referring to the machine without the battery or something else?
The Bosch at $339 from Sydney tools looks the go for value. Only difference with the set at $379 is the larger battery?

----------


## OBBob

Yep, 'skin' is the common term for the various tools without the battery. Start your collection!

----------


## prozac

This one at $339 (https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-com...iver-combo-kit) comes with a bonus 3rd 3A battery by redemption, PLUS a bonus 1/4" hex drive angle driver attachment (selling for $39). The bonus 3A battery is $79 at Bunnings. 
I am not missing something... :Confused:  looks like the pick of the deals apart from AEG's additional warranty.  Edit: If you purchase any of the deals mentioned in this thread (other than the AEG product***) with some Amex cards you will be covered by an additional 1-2 years warranty. i.e. So Bosch with a 3 year warranty is covered to 5 years
The additional warranty will depend on which card you have.  *** The Amex extended warranty covers up to a manufacturers warranty of 5 years. After this there is no extended warranty. AEG already has a 6 year warranty.

----------


## prozac

I ended up with the $339 Bosch combo deal at Sydney Tools - https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-com...iver-combo-kit- which I fine tuned, spending $20 to upgrade the GDR driver to the combination wrench model GDX and $30 to swap one of the 3 1.3AH batteries to a 3AH model. Great value imo. 
Thanks to the member who originally made the Bosch suggestion.

----------


## ChocDog

I like that - the combination of 1/4" hex and 1/2" square drives. Very handy...

----------


## phild01

> I like that - the combination of 1/4" hex and 1/2" square drives. Very handy...

  Just watched a guy lose his square drive auger bit drilling through two HW sleepers.  Auger jammed as he was  through (about 500mm depth).  Could not drift bit through because of the square drive and ended up snapping the $50 bit off embedded.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just watched a guy lose his square drive auger bit drilling through two HW sleepers.  Auger jammed as he was  through (about 500mm depth).  Could not drift bit through because of the square drive and ended up snapping the $50 bit off embedded.

  
I'm confused....  
Did the bit snap while he was drilling?   :Confused:

----------


## phild01

> I'm confused....  
> Did the bit snap while he was drilling?

  Nah, it just got stuck because he failed to withdraw it enough to dispose of the drilled material.  Drill stalled and he ended up whacking it with a hammer.

----------


## David.Elliott

Hah.. 
Reminds me of a time I was drilling through a 350mm jarrah bush pole...with my corded dewalt drill/screwdriver and an overlong 30mm auger bit... 
Bit got stuck and somehow I locked the trigger switch on, so the drill went mad, round and round and round and very, very fast. Didn't get my hand out fast enough and got a big whack on the knuckes. They were sore for weeks. 
Finally stopped when the drill wound up all the cord and snapped it.  Mate giving me a hand couldn't stop laughing for days...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hah.. 
> Reminds me of a time I was drilling through a 350mm jarrah bush pole...with my corded dewalt drill/screwdriver and an overlong 30mm auger bit... 
> Bit got stuck and somehow I locked the trigger switch on, so the drill went mad, round and round and round and very, very fast. Didn't get my hand out fast enough and got a big whack on the knuckes. They were sore for weeks. 
> Finally stopped when the drill wound up all the cord and snapped it.  Mate giving me a hand couldn't stop laughing for days...

  
Ooooh I've had that happen a few times.
Not fun. 
Once was drilling vertically at about face level and it did exactly that.
Took a few smacks to the shnoz...    :Frown:

----------


## METRIX

> . 
> Thanks to the member who originally made the Bosch suggestion.

  I should send Bosh a bill for spotters fees  :Biggrin:   :Redface:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## prozac

> I should send Bosh a bill for spotters fees

  Bosh sounds like the Chinese knock-offs.  :Wink: 
I think the $339 deal once fine tuned was a sensational deal. I have  mix of larger batteries and smaller batteries (a 3AH redemption battery still to come...4 in total), 2 very good machines (sorry skins) as well as the neat stackable carry case. Sydney Tools were great to deal with (thanks to Mark at Brookvale) and I have an extra 2 years warranty (5 years total) as I paid with Amex...well Paypal really to avoid the Amex surcharge. So I have some frequent flyer miles toward my next trip as well.  :Smilie:

----------


## prozac

> I should send Bosh a bill for spotters fees

   The 18V 3A redemption battery arrived by post today along with a 2nd 3A battery. When I upgraded the driver I was issued a new receipt which included a spare case purchased at the same time. The redemption offer stated if you bought another 2 tools you would be eligible for a 2nd battery. Feeling a bit cheeky I submitted the 2nd receipt.  :Wink:  :Rolleyes:   _edit: Sorry for gloating, but I just had to tell someone..._

----------

